# Ava



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Because Ava has her own FB page, I forget to post pictures here sometimes. So, here she is.....I can't even tell you how much enjoyment this little girl brings us. :wub:

View attachment 97989


View attachment 97990


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Her own fb page? I need to friend her !


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't know she was so famous!!! What is her face book name so that I can friend her??


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

I think Ava has real potential to be in Hollywood !!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Pat....Ava is definitely Eye Candy, I really love looking at her pictures. I wish you would post more of them here because I don't do Facebook. I'm sure there are others that don't either who would love to be able to enjoy her pictures.

Ava is so cute, so tiny and wears a beautiful grooming cut. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You don't have to be-friend Ava....she has her own page.

Just search for Ava and then click "like" at the top. I try to post a picture every day.....:w00t:


She has 151 followers so far. ....cool :aktion033:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My thoughts exactly when seeing "Ava" thread before opening..."I don't see enough pictures of that little girl!" She is so much fun to look at! I am now officially an Ava Facebook fan. What a superstar she is!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

RudyRoo said:


> My thoughts exactly when seeing "Ava" thread before opening..."I don't see enough pictures of that little girl!" She is so much fun to look at! I am now officially an Ava Facebook fan. What a superstar she is!


Yeay!!!:chili:


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

hmmmm, own FB page, now there's an idea. 

What an adorable little face.:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't do face book but Ava is definitely a superstar!!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't do face book but Ava is definitely a superstar!!!
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo

Glad you're all dried off. Lol
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, Pat, I'm enjoying every single photos and update that you did on Ava's page. Thou most of the time my wall was flood with so many updates and hate the new FB system with lists and update every second -.-"

Ava did have a potential to attract people and I wonder if u ever try to audition her for some movies or CF? haha


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love to see pics of Ava. Sometimes when I look at her pictures, I see her Mom in her expressions -- and sometimes I just see Ava in her expressions.

The picture of her standing and looking down a little with her head cocked ever so slightly reminds me so much of Secret. I see that same expression and stance almost daily. 

Ava -- you're such a special little girl. I can never get enough of your pictures.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh gosh Pat!! she is just so cute. I do love the way you keep her hair it really does give her a fake dog look.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ava is so tiny and precious. lovely and beautiful like a little flower. awwhhhh :wub::wub: a star girl she is :smootch:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:aktion033: Ahhh, what a wonderful idea! I just "liked" Ava on Facebook. Adorable pictures ... and I love her haircut!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love seeing Ava everyday on my FB page. Puts a smile on my face


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i gave bentley his own fb page also. his name is bentley bloom :thumbsup: he thinks ava is cute. so do i.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I didn't know about Ava's FB page. I'll have to go like her. BTW, does she play games? I need some more neighbors in some of my games.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ava-I am so thrilled I got to hold you-you are so sweet and I love following your adventures on FB, you little beauty!:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is very happy that everyone likes her FB page!!! Just a shame she's so shy in person.......

And.....Reva she doesn't play games on FB!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhh, I just love that little munchkin. How cool to have her own face book page.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love that first pic too. She does look unreal there. Bark or no bark!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I love that face!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Off to Facebook Land I go to give little Ava's page a Like. Actually, there should probably be a LOVE button...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I am now a liker of Ava. That girl is GORGEOUS. LOVE LOVE LOVE her sweet little face.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm an everyday Facebook poster/lurker so why can't I find Ava?????? What am I doing wrong? I'm putting Ava in the search bar, and its not finding this precious face. :blush:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh my what a pretty girl you are so beautiful ms little AVA :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mommatee said:


> I'm an everyday Facebook poster/lurker so why can't I find Ava?????? What am I doing wrong? I'm putting Ava in the search bar, and its not finding this precious face. :blush:


See if this works...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ava/236142389759780


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

The A Team said:


> See if this works...
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ava/236142389759780


YES!!! :chili:
Thank you so much! :aktion033:
Ava is such a little princess! :Flowers 2:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Ava is such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Her facebook is soooooooooo cute!!! It inspired me to create one for my little ones.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Gorgeous Ava!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Just as sweet looking as ever!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwh :wub:


----------

